# Replicate old baseboard molding



## jtibbetts (Jan 17, 2013)

I live in a house built in 1906, and a few of the rooms are missing the original baseboard molding. I'm trying to replicate it, but I'm new to routing, and I need some help.

I've attached a sketch of the molding I'm trying to recreate. The molding is painted in the house, so I can't tell for sure, but I assume it's two pieces: the base and the cap. I drew a dotted line to indicate my assumptions.

I *think* I can recreate the base part, but the cap has me stumped. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## wood8671 (Jan 13, 2013)

Depending on where you live, sometimes you can get that at a lumberyard. You are correct about it being two pieces, I have indeed bought it before. As for making it, I am still green myself.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

An introduction would have been nice. The base you show can be created with two pieces. The top one you would have difficulty with unless you are skilled with a router or shaper and have the proper tooling to do the profile. 

A local moulding supplier or good lumberyard (not a box store) might have a stock item that will fit your needs. That design is still current.













 







.


----------

